# Carina had twins



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Showing that what the doe looks like means nothing, because Carina was busting at the seams while Cookie hardly showed. She had two lovely babies . DesertNanny UMA Carina Nebula bred to DesertNanny BBB Blue Haboob.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Love these blue eyed darlings


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Beautiful babies


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

O my goodness on ur little black ones left side it looks like the New Orleans Fleur de lis! Not perfect but on the brain because it's Mardi Gras this week!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

What do you think?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I think you're right


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on your little cuties!!!!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

So cute.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Congrats! Those eyes are lovely. I wish I had blue eyes in my herd.



KasKiRanch said:


> O my goodness on ur little black ones left side it looks like the New Orleans Fleur de lis! Not perfect but on the brain because it's Mardi Gras this week!


Wow, you're right!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I love them, they're so sweet and adorable.


----------

